# Car Camera Rig



## Ebag17 (May 24, 2009)

I built this rig the other day (summer break... way to much time on my hands) I was able to build it under $50.00. The only problem I'm having is a lot of vibration. I think it's because of the use of cheap suction cups. (there the ones "as seen on T.V." to help old people out of the shower) Someone who has built one of these rigs did you attach any weight to the end of rig (opposite end of the camera) I've only used it on my friends volvo. I'm so scared this thing is going to come cashing down dropping my camera. I'm trying to build up the courage to put it on my M5.... 



this was a really fun thing to build and even more fun to take photos with. I highly recommend you try it.

Here are some pics of the rig and this thing i built out of PVC pipe to help protect my camera.... i dunno if it will help or not...


----------



## farmerj (May 24, 2009)

Vibration is movement.  Movement is transferred just like sound or light.  It's a wave form.

To control it you have to isolate it.  From what I see of above, you have a solid connection on your cable.  Try to put a tension spring in it from like on a door.  It's a compression coil spring with two brackets passed down the middle.  The cable attaches to the brackets.  The brackets then compress the spring allowing it a little bit of flexibility.

These are also used for tensioning electric fences on farms.

If you can create some kind of isolator bushing for the main arm where it attaches to the mount, that would seriously help as well.


----------



## DScience (May 24, 2009)

I hope you didn't build it all for that Volvo..


----------



## Garbz (May 24, 2009)

That PVC contraption is just adding extra weight to your camera making it more likely that the suction cap fails. That is the real risk here. Consider adding counterweights. Suction caps will come off when pried off at one end which is what is happening with the distribution of weight. They don't come off by sliding very  easily so a counter weight will go a long way to protecting your camera.

Also remember, slow speeds, and steady movement. Even if a cheaper DSLR falls from that height it should only scratch the body at worst. Put a bit of carpet or something on the ground if you're worried.


----------



## Heck (May 24, 2009)

I heard these cars are moving very slow when rig photos are taken.. maybe you were just going too fast?


----------



## Josh66 (May 24, 2009)

Heck said:


> I heard these cars are moving very slow when rig photos are taken.. maybe you were just going too fast?



Same thing I was thinking.  Is the vibration from the engine?  I would try a few without the engine running.  The car doesn't have to be going very fast for it to look like it is.


----------



## nickisonfire (May 25, 2009)

honestly bro i would not feel safe at all putting any of my gear on there lol


----------



## veseassnt (Dec 31, 2010)

There is something wrong with the suction of the car camera rig. You are suggested to hunt for a new suction with good quality. It is very convenient for you to seach for it from the internet. Having changed a good suction, your problem will be dealt with soon. Hope you can do it soon.


----------



## KmH (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for digging up this 19 month old thread. :thumbup:


----------



## scotch59 (Dec 31, 2010)

Heck said:


> I heard these cars are moving very slow when rig photos are taken.. maybe you were just going too fast?



Yeah I agree! from the articles i have read on this most of the time the car is in neutral, and someone just pushes the car while a driver inside simply steers it.

and most rigs i ahve seen together cost about 300, but if you can do it for less and your camera is safe, then why not!

READ THIS:   http://www.diyphotography.net/take-cool-car-photos-with-a-diy-specialized-car-rig


----------



## ls6firebird (Dec 31, 2010)

a guy on a car forum im on a lot has some amazing rig shots. i think he said he cruises about 5-10 mph. 

i would love to do some rig shots with my car, but i dont think i could bring myself to stick somethin like that on my hood. might try on the t top or somethin


----------



## veseassnt (Jan 2, 2011)

Nearly, forget something about this rig. I am afraid this rig is too big. Therefore, the traffic policement will not allow the automobile on the road. What is more, the speed of the automobile will be slowed down a lot. Now there are various kinds of car video recorder on the market. They are not expensive but convenient. The problems I mentioned can be avoided.


----------



## TerribleWone (Jan 2, 2011)

To reduce the vibration do not have the car power itself around, push it! You will need someone to push and perhaps a ND filter since you will be using a very long shutter. Additionally locate your suction cups near the edges of the body work, they flex WAY less.

I have a smaller boom on my rig so it allows me to drive the car will little vibration. Still pushing the car would have gotten me much better results than these taken two years ago....

PS sorry for the post editing in these, they were done on a terrible screen so they may have way too much contrast and color...










At first I have to say I was slightly let down my my night effort. After looking at the picture for the second time I noticed something very interesting. Since the car was manual you can literally see each shift in the light trails. Its almost as if the light trails are a telemetry readout.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 3, 2011)

A clean unwaxed car, a solid pole that's lightweight and stiff, and a good set of cups are what's needed. My pole is a bit heavy, but I use manfrotto avenger suction cups and super clamps on a pole I made from home depot. I wrapped the pole in foam insulation just incase anything were to happen. I've used this setup on several cars and have never seen paint or structural damage. 

This was my 2nd attempt. Let's just say I learned more about layers and masking in Photoshop in one week doing this than I did in 4 years of general photography.


----------



## TerribleWone (Jan 3, 2011)

That turned out really well! I was not aware that manfrotto made suction cups, I need to buy some!


----------



## mikeschmeee (Jan 3, 2011)

I made a automotive rig a few months ago and I love it! I've only taken photos of my Prelude but I'm very paranoid that the suction cups will ruin my new paint job. When I first used the cups on my new paint after a 6 weeks of letting all the chemicals settle in, I noticed a ring that the cups left on my paint, I had a feeling this would happen so I prepared myself by bringing a spray bottle of water and Mequiars Ultimate Quick detailer and the ring went away after a while. Since then I'm not using the cups on paint unless the owner of the vehicle does not care at all.

I'm in the middle of customize mine so it mounts to the bottom of any car via a few bolts. I know I can do it with my car but not sure on any others but for the most parts I now mount the suction cups to glass and its solid as a rock. It's never fallen off. Just make sure you work with a clean area before mounting them. 

My set up consists of the following...

2 x Manfrotto Avenger F1000 suction cups
3 x Manfrotto Super Clamps
Manfrotto Magic Arm with camera mount.
20 feet of 1 3/4 inch EMT piping. Cut into a few sections with EMT compression couplings (Screw type) (found it at Home Depot found in the electrical section)
Hoya ND4, ND8 and ND16 filters
Nikon D90 + 18-200mm VR (Only lens I have next to my Nikkor 300mm f4)
Saving money for a Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 AT-X

I've taken a few photos to experiment with but here are my best ones. I'm itching to use it again as I'd like to do it with my fathers old Suzuki Aerio that he no longer uses but I'm waiting for some good weather. 

What I do, is put the car in neutral and push from behind for a bit. I start to push a few seconds before the shutter opens via timer as I don't have pocket wizards or a wireless trigger. That way I have less vibration. I also put it on F22 and the shutter opens up for a while. I do this all myself as well. I know a few people who have a few friends tag a long to help out.
Also turn your steering wheel a bit as the vibration is reduced as well.

It's a lot of photoshop work depending on your angle and stuff but it really pays off in the end in my opinion. I love using the rig and can't wait to use it again!

Here are my two rig photos I took in October...
I don't think I used filters that day as it was getting dark fairly quickly.












I'll post some more when I get a chance to take a few.


----------

